# It is raining  . . .



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2008)

It is raining where I am. I wish it was snowing instead


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 6, 2008)

Where have you been? It started last night


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

Sucks, doesn't it?

Nice new avi, though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

nice avatar..it's rainy here and 60 degrees..good beer drinking weather..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 6, 2008)

I limed and fertilized on Tuesday, rain good. Hate to hear about it further north. We'll get that jet stream moving south towards us for some cold canadian air soon enough. On the bright side, enjoy the lower heating bill so far. Only used the house heater twice so far for a coupla hours to test and take the chill off.


----------



## Schif (Nov 6, 2008)

Sunny and nearly 70 here. Its pretty ridiculous, I went out in a t-shirt today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I limed and fertilized on Tuesday, rain good. Hate to hear about it further north. We'll get that jet stream moving south towards us for some cold canadian air soon enough. On the bright side, enjoy the lower heating bill so far. Only used the house heater twice so far for a coupla hours to test and take the chill off.



I'm saving mad loot since I've also had the heater off except for a few 30 minute spurts last week.  When I came home from work yesterday...my place was a steamy 74 degrees..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

There's actually some thought about turning the A/C on here in the office right now   We'd open the window's except that the way the rain is coming down right now, we'd have a bunch of wet rooms/patients feet pretty quickly


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Where have you been? It started last night



i know, i know.. for some reason i didn't really care last night.

i didn't really care this morning when i drove to work.

but now as i look out the window i'm sad.  i want to ski, i just want to ski.....


----------



## shpride (Nov 6, 2008)

....men.  I thought this was possibly going to be a Village People thread.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got out of my car and there are some drops falling....... boooooooo


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2008)

lol, i like to move it move it.....


to the graveyard never to be posted in again.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

I wish it was  snow. Or at least cold. The snow at Mt. Snow is shrinking away rapidly. 

At least everyone who's commented on the rain today  at work (when I'm nearby) has said: "Bet Glenn wishes this was snow!" Indeed...indeed I do.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

If there isn't skiing to be had..I don't mind the warmth and rain..I'd rather get it out of the way now..and it's nice wearing short sleeves..I'm putting sandals on later to show off my purple toenail..


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 6, 2008)

It's raining here in Coventry and it has been since around noon. Maybe we will get enough rain to bring up the local rivers for some kayaking.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

The snowmaking ponds must be pretty full


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2008)

it's not raining


----------

